# Washington State Show



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tim already put a lot of pictures in his thread Puyallup Fair, but I've got some new ones from day 2 at the Washington State Fair. The two paint yearlings we're showing are owned by Tuckernutt Boer Goats. Some of you might remember Rainbows. We sold her to them and are happy to have her back for the weekend.  

Sugar won the big 3+ year old class and was senior reserve!! Roxi won the big 6-9 month class and was junior reserve!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Crossroads Shaq's Jubilee, owned by Tuckernutt Boers. I sold her at a couple weeks old as a bottle baby and hadn't seen her since then. I was so excited to see what she's bloomed into!! Jubles won Overall Reserve Champion yesterday!! Her mama is my sweet red doe Liberty Belle.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congratulations on your wins!


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

All right! Great job and beautiful goats! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice! Good job


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

They are just beautiful!!! Congratulations! You guys have such beautiful goats! Love color! We are working toward more color in our herd.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice as usual. 

Wow, for a bottle baby that is incredible and they did good work raising her into a beautiful Doe.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you 3! It was pretty cool to do so well with our colored girls.  

I judged my first show yesterday out at the state fair! It went well and was a great experience. Judging showmanship was more challenging. I had two grumpy people come up to me after the show, but other than that it was good. lol


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Jubilee has the sweetest face  All your goats are just drop-dead gorgeous!!! Plus they're huge, at least to me :lol: Most of my goats are a lot smaller.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Jubilee looks so much like her mom! She's just as sweet too.  

Thank you very much! We're blessed.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a great experience for you, and Im sure this is just the beginning.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Great goats and it's awesome you were a judge for a show. No matter how you place the classes you will have someone tell you it's wrong. I have only judged 1 show and it was the same way. Even when you explain to them why you did it they still don't see it. But like I tell the kids. Different day, different judge, different results. Keep your head up and have fun.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Roger. Yeah, you're right. It's not possible to make everybody happy! Different day, different judge, different results.... that's so true!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Yay, judge Victoria!


----------

